# How to change vehicles in the Dasher App?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how to switch vehicles in the Dasher app? When I go to my account I see two cars listed but when I tap on them nothing happens


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I don’t think it matters. When I signed up I had to contact support to add my car. Seemed like they really didn’t care what I drove.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

It doesn't matter because no one will see what car you are driving through the app.

The only reason the app allows the car to be changed is It was allowed during the lockdown. DD thought it would allow restaurants to know what kind of car you were driving so they could bring the order right out to you. No one bothered to use that system if it ever was implemented to begin with so it's just a useless thing.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Does anyone know how to switch vehicles in the Dasher app? When I go to my account I see two cars listed but when I tap on them nothing happens


I was thinking about taxes. I wasn’t sure if DD reports to the IRS which car I’m driving. When I prepare my taxes I have to tell them which vehicle I’m writing off the miles for.lately I’ve been switching back and forth between cars.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No.

It's in the scheduling / settings menu when you're offline. 

Just put yugo or ford fiesta or something. That way the customer will feel sorry for you and tip more.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No.
> 
> It's in the scheduling / settings menu when you're offline.
> 
> Just put yugo or ford fiesta or something. That way the customer will feel sorry for you and tip more.


Ford Pinto!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't even know it was an option. I never switch in the app.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

All they care about is that those $2.50 orders get accepted and delivered, they don't care what kind of car you use.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I was thinking about taxes. I wasn’t sure if DD reports to the IRS which car I’m driving. When I prepare my taxes I have to tell them which vehicle I’m writing off the miles for.lately I’ve been switching back and forth between cars.


The only information being reported to taxation agencies is the information you see on the 1099.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Does anyone know how to switch vehicles in the Dasher app? When I go to my account I see two cars listed but when I tap on them nothing happens


You're being very diligent Mark. You must have been an Eagle Scout in HS! If you drove up in a 1979 AMC Pacer no one is going to care (unless you leaked oil in their driveway). For tax purposes just keep your own records, don't rely on any app to tell you (very inaccurately) how many miles you've driven.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Ford Pinto!!!


Pinto?

I thought they all blew up decades ago.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You're being very diligent Mark. You must have been an Eagle Scout in HS! If you drove up in a 1979 AMC Pacer no one is going to care (unless you leaked oil in their driveway). For tax purposes just keep your own records, don't rely on any app to tell you (very inaccurately) how many miles you've driven.


Actually I never made it all the way to Eagle Scout. But I was in the Webelos


----------

